# Halloween 2017 Pirates



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally got around to posting pics from 2017 Halloween. This was the biggest façade I've ever built. It included a small walk through where the tot had to go into the ship and meet the "captain" to get their treasure map. By following their map they would have to sword fight a pirate, walk the plank, play ring toss and pass by many different characters before finally receiving their treasure. All the cannons have sound and fog. The pirates in the front of boat move up and down. I used blue sparkle spots that illuminated the ground to look like water. I used 4th of July "firework" spots on both halves of the ship, which looked like the ship was being attacked. In all windows of the house, I had projections of pirate battle scenes. We had over 375 tot and lots of adults.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those cannons are way cool! I'll bet kids had a blast doing that interactive walk-through.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This set up is sooo Boss and I love love love that the kids had to interact


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job, Ken! You really outdid yourself!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great!! You can tell the amount of work that went into this and I know it was appreciated by your guests!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job and I know that everyone had a fun time there.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. Here a closer look at the cannons. Sorry, I don't have a pic of the internals(fog and sound).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^They're beautifully done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Those cannons are awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice display!


----------

